# Where can i find these parts, good but low cost



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm lookin to get these parts for my car 1998 Nissan 200SX SE, good quality and stuff of course, but cheap in price, maybe even slighty used would be ok too.........

-N1 Exhaust or any good Exhaust
-Blue Neon Ground Effects(like Street Glow Gold or something)
-Rims And/With Tires
-Full Drifter Body Kit (or any good body kits) 
-Black Limo Tint (or any tinting)
-Injen Cool Air Intake (1.6L 4cyc auto)
-Turbo Charged (or just super if you cant find turbo)
-Carbo Fiber Hood 
-Z3 Fenders
-Altezza Tail Lights

or anything sweet for this car at a low cost....or used low cost..


----------



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

tint....$10 do it yourself at the wally world, in anywhere from smoke to the illegal stuff (they had 3.5% last time I was there I think)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1. stromung exhaust from www.mossyperformance.com
2. just go to a local shop
3. www.wheelmax.com
4. www.visracing.com
5. local shop
6. do a hotshot cai www.ptuning.com
7. turbo- www.hotshot.com
8. www.motivational.net
9. www.nopionline.com
10. they dont make any


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Intruder, where in PA are you at?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

haha rkeith.. goin into threads to recruit people.. 
intruder, you can do some searches.. but those are most the links you need.. the only one that you might need that i didn't mention would be www.jimwolftechnology.com they are the other nissan people... if you want to do some research go to kojima's garage at www.sentra.net ... that can give you a lot of insite on our cars and www.nissanperformancemag.com has a project 200sx 1.6t that will help you to...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

rkeith i'm over to the west, in Allegany County, Monroeville, near pittsburgh.....you can email me ([email protected]) i'll be gone for a couple days so i wont be able to respond for a bit...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

intruder.. me and rkeith are just trying to get some people and all get together.. but you are like 4 hours from us.... that would be a hike


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yo guys, im right across the river in NJ, like 30 mins from philly


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

go4broke44.. we are planning a meet keep a look out in the pa region section.. we will post a new thread for date and time... its the one with over 100 post


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Do you even realize how much all this will cost? Guessing from your age, unless you are spoiled you better start saving for the next couple of years. Do yourself a favor and do the research.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

zenos got a point... this is prolly 6000+ after shipping and painting... but its prolly just for future refference..


----------



## 98blackse-r (May 12, 2003)

i think you can deal without the street glow lights and the altezzas, actually....everything except the APEX'i N1, intake and the Trubo.......


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

Ebay. you can find most stuff on ebay for cheap. maybe not the best quality but i tried some and its alright.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

most ebay stuff is trash... stick with quality u dont want to redue the stuff after a year....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

psulemon said:


> *haha rkeith.. goin into threads to recruit people..
> *


haha, yeah, just call me the meet-nazi..... anytime I see a PA location, Im all over that....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

> haha, yeah, just call me the meet-nazi..... anytime I see a PA location, Im all over that....


i just hope your not scaring the kids... haha


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I have a question how much did yoiu guys spend on your exhaust meaning the exhaust and labor to put it on im in the market of buying an exhaust for my car and i just want t o know how much i need to safe


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

go to www.mossyperformance.com ... the stromung is one of the best and i think its like 386 or something.. and its direct bolt on so you and some friends can do it..


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> I have a question how much did yoiu guys spend on your exhaust meaning the exhaust and labor to put it on im in the market of buying an exhaust for my car and i just want t o know how much i need to safe


I got my GReddy cat-back for $460. Installed it myself.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

psulemon said:


> *most ebay stuff is trash... stick with quality u dont want to redue the stuff after a year.... *


ouch im hurt psulemon.. i sell stuff on ebay is mine trash too ?   



Intruder said:


> *I'm lookin to get these parts for my car 1998 Nissan 200SX SE, good quality and stuff of course, but cheap in price, maybe even slighty used would be ok too.........
> 
> -N1 Exhaust or any good Exhaust
> -Blue Neon Ground Effects(like Street Glow Gold or something)
> ...


drifer kit - me ( for gtp quality ) , streetweaponkits.com 
injen cai - so expensive why not go hs cai from me
turbo - hot shot
carbon hood - vis , fiberimages 
z3 - vis
altezza - none made for the 200sx

oh dont forget to look at

stealth corners version 1 and 2 in the cosmetic section and the crystal headlights and stealth headlights in the group buy section.

hope that helps.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

> ouch im hurt psulemon.. i sell stuff on ebay is mine trash too


im mostly talking about only ebay products like their $80 coilover, i have bought infinity speakers off ebay, but infinity has a good name..


----------

